# Financial & Tax Advice



## Matt Allsop (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi am new to the forum and have no doubt that this is a frequent topic of conversation. Having moved out to Abu Dhabi with work about 6 months ago I pleased to say that things are going well and so I really need to cover off the subject of my tax responsibilities.

Given that I took up residency here beginning of June I understand that I will be subject to a split year in the eyes of the UK tax authority but I want to understand what the implications of this are.

I also want some advice/guidance with regards to the implications of sending money back to the UK. Can it be done, are there any limitations, restrictions, implications, does this carry tax implications and if so what is the most tax efficient method of getting money back to the UK. 

Clearly I appreciate that everyone's circumstances are difficult and this is a subject which is going to be difficult to fully cover off in a forum so has anyone one had good dealings with a reputable advisor here in Abu Dhabi that is has impressed to the extent that you would be inclined to recommend them.

Any assistance or guidance would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------

